# [Boot]System.map not found ( résolu )

## nemo13

 *Quote:*   

> edit superlien de Ghoti à la fin sisi

 

Bonsoir,

A priori je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes avec le fichier System.map

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423888-highlight-boot+system+map.html

mais étant donné mes performances en anglais,je préfère mon french forum.

en résumé ,ma machine démarre mais au boot , lors de la mise en place des modules autoload , elle se plaint de ne pas trouver system.map et que par conséquent il y aurait des symbole non résolus  :Crying or Very sad:   ( des pointeur d'adrs mem ??? ).

Vu qu'elle démarre néanmoins, est-ce grave docteur ?  :Embarassed: 

Il va sans dire que system.map est sous /boot 

```
nemo13@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo nemo13 # mount /boot

gentoo nemo13 # ls -Al /boot

total 10704

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 déc 22 15:37 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      24 fév  1 21:56 bzimage -> bzimage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1632026 fév  1 21:30 bzimage-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  604168 mai 25  2005 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  599686 mai 25  2005 fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    4096 jan 31 22:57 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1631089 fév  1 22:37 kern

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1631089 fév  1 22:38 kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

drwx------   2 root root    4096 avr 17  2005 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root    4096 mai  6  2005 mes_conf

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      27 fév  1 21:55 System.map -> System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  664302 fév  1 21:31 System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4140163 fév  1 23:11 vmlinux

gentoo nemo13 # 
```

Last edited by nemo13 on Fri Feb 03, 2006 7:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Est-ce que ton system.map est aussi dans /usr/src/linux ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour Trévoke,

yes  :Wink: 

```
gentoo nemo13 # ls -Al /usr/src/linux/ |grep Sys

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  664302 fév  1 19:34 System.map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  664302 fév  1 19:34 .tmp_System.map

gentoo nemo13 # 
```

sinon je n'aurai pas pu le copier dans boot  :Crying or Very sad: 

parallélement j'ai un autre post qui court sur mes pb de noyautage 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3079882.html#3079882

( je ne sais pas trop si j'ai bien faire de séparer les deux truc ? )

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Est-ce que ton system.map est aussi dans /usr/src/linux ?

 

Tiens, c'est nouveau ? Il y a de nouvelles applis qui veulent system.map ?

Bon, c'est connu pour dosemu (enfin il y a quelques années  :Wink:  ).

Ca sert plus à rien /proc/kallsyms ????

Va falloir que je me recycle alors   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

En ce qui concerne le system.map, même problème ici, depuis que j'ai mis à jour baselayout en version 1.11.14-r2.

En lisant ce post, j'en conclus que c'est un bug de baselayout, ce doit être un histoire de dépendance, j'attend donc la prochaine version stable pour voir...

Edit: d'ailleurs, il y a la r3 qui est passée stable, je verrai bien quand je ferais l'update.

----------

## ghoti

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> En lisant ce post, j'en conclus que c'est un bug de baselayout, ce doit être un histoire de dépendance.

 

Tu as probablement raison parce que le System.map ne sert plus à rien. Je me demande d'ailleurs toujours pourquoi on en fait tout un fromage ...  :Confused: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *NetFab wrote:*   En lisant ce post, j'en conclus que c'est un bug de baselayout, ce doit être un histoire de dépendance. 
> 
> Tu as probablement raison parce que le System.map ne sert plus à rien. Je me demande d'ailleurs toujours pourquoi on en fait tout un fromage ... 

 

Je dois avouer que je comprenais pas pourquoi j'étais sûr , il y a 1,5 lors de mon install de gentoo, d'avoir copié le system.map en suivant la doc alors que maintenant elle n'en parle plus.

donc en résumé System.map serait obsolète et ce serait une erreur de paquetage ( baselayout ) qui fait remonter au boot un vrai-faux message d'erreur ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> donc en résumé System.map serait obsolète

 

Juste un lien pour éclaircir les choses...  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   donc en résumé System.map serait obsolète 
> 
> Juste un lien pour éclaircir les choses... 

 

EDIT: EI au boulot c'est caca car si je fais prévisualiser puis page précédente : plouf ya plus mon blabla !

donc je reécris ( ouille ma productivité )

Merci pour le lien car il répond sans doute à mon autre problème :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?sid=f4f874271c0568152e82c10471b90f3a&p=3080108#3080108

en effet Peters y parle de:

```
for a system to not have /proc filesystem support
```

hors mes incidents de kernel+system.map sont apparus dés lors que j'ai voulu introduire la fonctionnalité

/proc/config.gz dans mon noyau.

Je teste ce soir de virer ce truc.

A+:jlp

----------

## Longfield

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   donc en résumé System.map serait obsolète 
> 
> Juste un lien pour éclaircir les choses... 

 

Merci pour ce bon lien ! ça fait du bien de se remettre au goût du jour en relisant une bonne doc ! Donc comme ça je n'aurai plus besoin de copier mon System.map dans /boot comme je le faisais depuis toujours en ayant lu une vieille doc à ce sujet y'a longtemps !

----------

## Trevoke

ghoti : j'en sais rien, je parlais au pif, mais c'etait au cas ou il avait fait un 'mv' et pas un 'cp' ...

----------

